# [NAR] 51.16 5x5 Average - Kevin Hays



## GenTheThief (Mar 11, 2017)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2081&cat=4&rnd=1
Great job Kevin!
Had a counting 48.60 too

E: Video is up!


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 12, 2017)

daaaang Kevin is somewhat catching up to Faz


----------

